# Strong female working line



## d4lilbitz (Dec 30, 2013)

I see a lot of people want to breed to certain males. It takes two to make puppies. What are some of the more popular female german shepherds (WL) that people are attracted to? For sport? For working?


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Here's a couple strong females. They are retired, but produced some nice dogs. 

http://www.wildhauskennels.com/caliber.htm
http://www.wildhauskennels.com/eris.htm


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I like those Nike pups
SG Nike vom Sitz von der Hose

Jaya just had her first litter. Can't wait to see how they grow. She has a very civil side.
http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/dog.html?id=706061-jaya-von-der-olgameister


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Agree with David on Raven and Eris. They produced very well too. Raven(Caliber) has grandpups that are showing amazing promise in many venues. 
Eris is still competing, even though she's retired from breeding.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I also see Lisa's Deja and Elena at training, very strong bitches and Lisa does a great job handling them! Elena has a litter on the ground now with Wulf(same pedigree as Raven) from Wildhaus. Watching them grow up will be fun!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

onyx'girl said:


> I also see *Lisa's Deja and Elena *at training, very strong bitches and Lisa does a great job handling them! Elena has a litter on the ground now with Wulf(same pedigree as Raven) from Wildhaus. Watching them grow up will be fun!


Too late to edit...Lisa at 
Zu Treuen Händen Working German Shepherd Dogs in Michigan


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

I can't wait to get back home so I can come up to Michigan. So many good dogs up there.


----------



## d4lilbitz (Dec 30, 2013)

I agree with you David...it seems that there are a lot of great dogs in Michigan. Thanks for the replies...trying to learn more about the different lines within the working lines.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I suspect that the reason for the emphasis on males is that the female is more limited in the number of times it is acceptable to breed her.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

I put my money on a strong female. 

I haven't seen this female work, but I have seen some of her progeny and am very impressed. 
DOBRÁ Katya z Jurschtavu

This female is a nice strong female who has also produced some nice dogs. 
Gina vom Bûrgereck

I saw this female at IPO regionals and was very impressed with her. She seemed like my kinda dog. 
Arna vom Haus Krotter


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Masa Jipo-me
VD Masa Jipo-me

Strong female who produces great dogs (probably better than herself no matter the male).


----------



## Cschmidt88 (Nov 24, 2010)

SG Fiby vom Weißeritztal
I know I'm technically biased since this is my kiddos dam. But I adore Fiby, she's a very nice, intense, confident female. Haven't seen anything I disliked about her so far.

http://www.truehaus.com/fiby.htm


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Cschmidt88 said:


> SG Fiby vom Weißeritztal
> I know I'm technically biased since this is my kiddos dam. But I adore Fiby, she's a very nice, intense, confident female. Haven't seen anything I disliked about her so far.


I don't know about the dog herself, but I have seen some things I don't like come through her.


----------



## Cschmidt88 (Nov 24, 2010)

mycobraracr said:


> I don't know about the dog herself, but I have seen some things I don't like come through her.


Would you mind sharing? I'm just curious as I haven't seen/heard bad so far. But a lot of the people I've met with her offspring have them as pets, rather than working animals. I can PM you if you prefer


----------

